# 1 year old Apricot cockapoo looking for a new home



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I had a phone call from Nacho's groomer last night who asked me if I knew anyone who could re-home one of her customers cockapoos. The lady who owns him is quite elderly and has taken a turn for the worse over the last few months and can no longer cope. The lady is moving away to be looked after by her daughter and won't be able to take her dog with her.

Lucky is a 1 year old, apricot cockapoo who needs a loving home where he can be walked daily and preferably not left on his own.

My groomer is going to foster him until he finds a new home and would like Lucky's new home to preferably be in the same area (West Cornwall).

If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated.

Susie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah a sad story Susie,good of your groomer to foster him, hope he finds a loving home xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen. I have thought about having him myself but I just can't do it. It's so hard!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I shouldn't worry I'm sure he"ll find a home soon, there will be loads of people who want a dog but haven"t got the time for a new pup x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Susie the owners club will be happy to help. We have a waiting list of people looking to rehome a Cockapoo.  I will pm you. x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Susie the owners club will be happy to help. We have a waiting list of people looking to rehome a Cockapoo.  I will pm you. x


Hi Sarah. I have already emailed you (about half an hour ago). That would be great! 

Thanks

Susie


----------



## Fagoon (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm looking for a male cockapoo and would be able to offer him a loving home along with my 2 children. Unfortunately I live in London if that wouldn't be a problem.I work from home and my wife works only part time at the local infant school so he would not be left alone during the day.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fagoon said:


> I'm looking for a male cockapoo and would be able to offer him a loving home along with my 2 children. Unfortunately I live in London if that wouldn't be a problem.I work from home and my wife works only part time at the local infant school so he would not be left alone during the day.


Hi Fagoon. Thank you for your post. I will talk to the lady in question. I'm pretty sure that she would like the cockapoo to be adopted locally but I will of course pass this information on. I am trying to get hold of the groomer in question now and will contact you as soon as I can.

Susie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Susie, just seen it. I look forward to hearing from you. I really think we can help.


----------



## Fagoon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Susie,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.

Fagoon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Susie helping out with this situation .. never easy ... poor lady ... just find a loving new home for Lucky


----------

